# good 357 magnum ammo



## caloy

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone can recommend a good low recoil ammo for 357 magnum for range use and also for self/home defense. Interesting to find out what any of you guys use and recommend preferably lower recoil as my wife is also interested trying out this caliber. Just got me a s&w 686 plus 6" talo. Thanks much for any info.


----------



## Cary Keshen

The best low recoil 357 magnum ammo is 38 special. A lot more fun, and less expensive to shoot. Even better get some wad cutters for your wife. Very accurate and at about 750 fps velocity very mild.


----------



## Baldy

Any true .357 round will have a stout recoil, it's just the nature of it. Use .38spls for a milder version with your revolver. :smt033


----------



## FLAshooter

Federal makes a great low recoil 38 special load to practice with, Its 110 grain. I generally stuff my wifes 442 with it !!


----------



## TOF

38Spl +P is suitable for SD/HD and will be a piece of cake in a 6" 686. Use standard 38Spl for range with an occasional +P so you know what to expect in a SD situation. If you go into Black Bear country stoke it with full power .357Mag's.


----------



## caloy

Appreciate all the input guys. Now as for me, I prefer to try/use the 357 ammo for this specific revolver.I heard it handles the 357 ammo better than a shorter barrel. Just wondering what 357 ammo you guys use for gunrange and for home defense. I know this ammo comes in different grains i.e. 158 grain ,is the amount of recoil dependent on the # of grain of the 357 ammo and if it is ,which grain/brand has lessr recoil .I just want to practice shooting with the 357 ammo with this revolver,be it for plinking or home defense.Also,which 357 ammo do you guys prefer for home defense. Thanks much.


----------



## doose71

TOF said:


> 38Spl +P is suitable for SD/HD and will be a piece of cake in a 6" 686. Use standard 38Spl for range with an occasional +P so you know what to expect in a SD situation. If you go into Black Bear country stoke it with full power .357Mag's.


If yer going into bear country...please practice with some full power .357 ammo. You should know what to expect when you pull the trigger on a charging Yogi looking for your picnic basket.


----------



## caloy

what's a good 357 ammo for target range? for home defense?


----------



## Tuefelhunden

110 grain magnums are the sweet spot compromise for low recoil yet still magnum level performance. Winchester 110 Grain Silver Tip HP's might be a good choice for home or ccw defense. While they could also be used for the range a more cost effective choice would be FMJ magnums of lighter loadings or 38 special as has been recommended. I would use 38's since they are plentiful, light recoil and cheap by comparison. For field use especially with bear in mind go with the stouter full house 357 mag loads as has also been recommended.

I think one should use enough of their main ammo to know how it will perform and what to expect from it but from a volume of practice standpoint it seems much more important to be proficient with the platform than a specific load. For practice at the range we do feel the recoil and should use a load we will enjoy practicing with to avoid a host of issues like flinching. 38 is perfect for that and in my mind is one of the nice advantages of the magnum revolver. When it is for real, whether that be hunting a deer, self defense or open combat we do not feel a thing. Strange but true. At the range our minds have time to focus and dwell on it perhaps.


----------



## specter

For lighter loads, the 38+P loads should be quite manageable. In my 686 4" I like to use .357 125gr Gold Dots.


----------



## EliWolfe

For range work, just get the cheapest "range load" they have on hand at the counter in .38 or .357 if you have to have it. After the gun feels right and you are hitting good, get some DPX .357 ($$$ sorry), and try that out for recoil and muzzle flip. The DPX has an all copper hollowpoint that penetrates and expands well, and your longer barrel and heavier gun (vs. the typical snubby) will get you maximum performance.
Good shooting!
Eli


----------



## GURU1911

Are you shooting factory ammo or will you be loading your own ????
If you are loading your own, i have about 30 years exp with this particular caliber.


----------



## EliWolfe

Baldy said:


> Any true .357 round will have a stout recoil, it's just the nature of it. Use .38spls for a milder version with your revolver. :smt033


At this point I would be remiss if I didn't mention the dreaded .38 chamber ring that can form up if you don't thoroughly clean the chambers after each shooting. I know this sounds like SOP, but having put a whole bunch of various .38s through 2 Ruger Vac .357s (cowboy SASS) and NOT being rigorous in cleaning, I had the joy of finding out how sticky it gets when you want to put a .357 load in, and just how much elbow grease it takes to get 12 chambers squeaky clean once said build-up occurs. Another Duh for me but might save someone some grief!
Eli


----------



## caloy

Thanks for all the info guys. Just wondering if anyone ever tried the Critical Defense .357 ammo and if you can share your experience with it as compared to the different ammo mentioned above. I heard it has good penetration and expansion too but have not tried it yet,wonder how the recoil is compared to others.


----------

